# bottcher harness



## Laney Lejeune (Apr 22, 2011)

I am really thinking about using one of these, not a particular reason, but I have borrowed a friends, and loved it. Just curious though, I have seen two styles of it on HallmarkK9, the frabo brand and the gappay brand. I was curious is there a different purpose for each one, because the gappay has a leather piece that goes around the dogs neck, the frabo just clips to the collar. Thanks.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Laney Lejeune said:


> I am really thinking about using one of these, not a particular reason, but I have borrowed a friends, and loved it. Just curious though, I have seen two styles of it on HallmarkK9, the frabo brand and the gappay brand. I was curious is there a different purpose for each one, because the gappay has a leather piece that goes around the dogs neck, the frabo just clips to the collar. Thanks.


Mine just does a circle over the back and around the crotch, and a line goes from where they meet (underneath) and goes forward under the dog and snaps to the collar. I had an Amish harness shop make mine and used a fellow club member's to copy from.


----------

